# Frustrated



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

OK guys this is starting to aggravate me like crazy, and it happens every time. OK I'm hitting my target (plastic golf ball) at ten meter 7 times out of ten, using the same anchor point and reference... But as soon as I change my bands it isn't the same anymore.. Now its shooting way high and I'm doing everything the same. I don't get it... Help please


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Could be a few things bud, are you changing from flats to tubes or vice versa? Are the pouches exact same on each band set ie width, height? Are you changing to stronger bands/tubes? Are tapers and length the same?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

No I'm using flqts and yes its all the same. I think I figured it out. OK the first time I had my bands tied up at the fork closer to handle and the second time I had it closer to the fork tip. I'm shooting TTF so I un banded it and set it up closer towards the handle again and it started shooting closer to my target... Hopefully this did the trick its getting late and I have to work tomorrow. So I'll try after work.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

every band set is different. remember, "the band set doesnt adjust to you, you adjust to the band set".

fresh rubber doesnt stretch as far as broken in rubber. (thats what she said(?))

thats all i have to offer.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah, this is a sport, a hobby and an art. Now if it were a science....


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Any change will change your point of aim. just accept it and spend a half an hour bedding your new rig in each time.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I agree to what people said above.

I want to speak of frustration.

In Risk Management, they call sometimes certain risks "inherent" risks, which wants to say that they are born and they a appropriate and expected for the activity you do.

For example, if your job is to catch rattle-snakes in the desert then your inherent risks are, for example, that you will not find a single rattle snake on a given day, that they will be skinny (joke) AND that a snake will bite you. What is good with inherent risks is that if you do not like them - probably you are frustrated by them - you can avoid them easily, just stop doing what you do.

The frustration in slingshot-related activities is that a snake bites you as you cut forks, or that you inhale poisonous dust while sanding a spalted fork, or you inhale too much of epoxy resin, or you cut your finger, or your bands break and your ammo goes where you did not intend, of band smashes your face or fingers, or your forks chops of and hits you on the nose, or you have a hand slap, return-to-sender and who knows what.

All this risks are inherent to slingshots and have some good tips developed (they would call them "mitigation" measures) and you will hear many of them here in the forum, which I find one of the most useful and humane activity in this forum.

Since I do not assume that you intend to leave slingshots because of this frustration, I read the title of your thread as "Frustrated, so what?"

cheers,

jazz


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

jazz said:


> I agree to what people said above.
> 
> I want to speak of frustration.
> 
> ...


----------



## TomboyForever (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm new, too, but have replaced several tubesets. It feels like new rubber is "tighter" than old rubber, or rather it is not yet stretched. Re-installing bike tires after removing them is always easier than installing fresh, unused tires.


----------

